# Rose, Alston feud heating up



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C.—The already fragile relationship between Jalen Rose and Rafer Alston, both flawed but strong-willed Raptors frustrated by the team's tumultuous season, has grown even more strained.
> 
> Responding to thinly veiled criticisms of him offered by Rose in the wake of a particularly disheartening loss in Orlando on Wednesday night, Alston lit into his teammate yesterday.
> 
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...geid=971358637177&c=Article&cid=1112395811728

I think the article is blowing up the situation a bit out of proportion. I really don't like the suggestion that Doug Smith made at the end of the article. Rose coming off the bench again, to solve the issue between him and Rafer? That would only cause more problems.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

This is sooo not what we want the Raptors to be - a bunch of fractious individuals. Like Sam said, they have to put aside their personal feelings for each other and play like professionals.

That being said, I think that Jalen has been very professional in his time with the Raps. Rafer, I'm not so sure of ... :cowboy: ???

Hopefully, we'll draft a point guard who can contribute right away. Then, Rafer's role won't be so crucial. He's a really talented and exciting player and I enjoy him being a member of the Raptors, but I think his temperment and talent are better suited to coming off the bench ...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't think it's possible to have a losing team with a lot of veterans and not come across issues like this during the season. Nobody likes losing, especially players who haven't been winning in a long time.

I think Rafer's response is justified, but at the same time Rafer played really well last night (for the most part). I don't mind Jalen lighting a fire under him if it gets results.

Just because they are teammates doesn't mean they have to be best friends. I think we need them to challenge each other.

The last thing I would want for this team is everyone to get along and be happy and not complain when the team is losing. The team is losing; nobody should be happy.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i think the contrary....Rafer got his points yes....but is that what we want, Rafer to go off and gets a lot of points and get only 2 assists...i think not....rafer got his points...but if he really wanted to prove Jalen wrong, then he shouldve got a bunch of assists as well....that is exactly what Jalen was talking about....ever plays for themselves...and dont know their roles...Rafers primary role should be distributing the ball to Chris Bosh, or a one of our scorers....


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

when this hatin between rafer and jalen started?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> when this hatin between rafer and jalen started?


after the game vs Orlando, jalen called him out without saying his name basicly


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

blah this is nuttin really this is just the fustrations that comes with losing when nuttin going right you start to point fingers a few wins will straighten this out


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

why is rafer using the media to call out a guy for using the media

this is so stupid.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Mitchell: It's time to "fix" feuding 



> Sam Mitchell has had enough.
> 
> Watching supposed teammates Jalen Rose and Rafer Alston all but ignore each other in Toronto's 119-107 win over the Charlotte Bobcats last night, Mitchell says it's time to clear the air.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

BBB said:


> Mitchell: It's time to "fix" feuding


If fixing it means suspensions, the tank is on!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Alston Needs To Calm Down...He's Been Really Pissed In The Month Of March... Maybe Some Of Ya'll Didnt Notice, But He's Been Gettin More Techs Than He Usually Does.

..And Jalen, He Shouldn't Say Anythin Bout The Team. Let The Coach Do It, If U Wanna Talk To The Team. Talk To Them In The Locker-Room & Not Go On TV And Say, "I Talked To My Team Mates In The Locker-Room" Or Go On TV And Start Talkin Bout Them.

This Team Needs A Better Vet That Can Calm The Team Down Man. I Dont See Anybody Doin That. Suspensions Won't Do Anythin, Cuz If U Do Suspended Them Raptors Just Gon Lose Their Upcoming Games.

Rose & Alston Shouldn't Get Angry And Waste Their Time Talkin, Cuz There Is No Way Raps Are Makin The Playoffs This Year... I Tell U That


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

rafer & jalen :banana: :cheers: 

looks like skip is lovin it....haha j\k
but thats one heck of a wierd face he's doin..lol


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well it looks like Rafer and Jalen's issues have been cleared up, but it may just be window dressing, you never know.
I'm still perplexed as to why Rafer's assists number have dropped so significantly of late.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

"it's heating up!"

now that it's been brought into context, i wonder whether the media outlets in this city will be as willing to report _that_ news. but i don't really wonder about that: the answer's obvious.

again, i don't think the writers/reporters necessarily know what they're doing, i don't think they necessarily _know_ what they deem "newsworthy", they just do. i think it's a rather pathetic problem we have in TO and i wouldn't doubt it to be a major drawback that players assign to the idea of playing in this city. it's just habit ingrained in our media. 

you just can't listen to the radio or watch the tube anymore without hearing an opinion about a story that means < nothing on the grand scheme of things. 

"it's heating up!"

thanks.

peace


----------

